# Anybody else? Georgia likes to lift her back leg and rest on my foot.



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

And here's Georgia's face!


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Not capturing it but you get the idea!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

My older girl, Chaya, does that too! I think it's her way of telling me she wants a belly run/attention. Sometimes, to make it easier on us, she'll even lift a front paw so we can gain maximum access


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a comfort/reassurance seeking thing, not a humping thing. 

Otherwise known as a doggy hug. 

Bertie does it all the time to Jacks. *laughs* Sometimes it's when he wants to be "cleaned" when he sees Jacks licking himself (see my Sunday Ease thread for the pictoral evidence). 

The rest of the time I'm really unsure if it's a dominance or submissive thing. Standing over another dog is presumably a dominant move, but I don't see it as a bad thing when I see the dogs doing it. Jacks sometimes does it to Arthur who definitely is the top of the ladder in our home and it doesn't outrage Arthur. When Jacks was a puppy Arthur very quickly made sure he knew that any domination directed at him was not permitted. And I believe Arth didn't take too much time teaching the same to Bertie.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber does that all of the time. Basically, stands over my foot waiting for a belly rub. I sometimes give in, but not too often. Alternately, she will rest her head on my foot, which is more acceptable to me, but more uncomfortable to her. If I don't want her to do it, I just put my foot down. They are so loveable!


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Anybody else*

Hi there. My Sadie does this for what we think is a tummy rub. We give her a tummy rub with our foot and then she goes on to something else. Sadie has never humped. She was spayed at six months.:curtain:


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

She is beautiful!!

Cassie does something similar... she'll just stand there, and rest her chin on my foot. 

Or... if she's a bit hyper, she'll use my foot as a back scratcher... LOL


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie does the exact same thing. If I'm sitting with my legs crossed and/or a foot sticking out, he'll work his way onto my foot in the hopes of a belly rub. Sometimes I'll give him a belly rub, other times I'll just tell him "off" and he moves onto something else.


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody ....glad to see its a common display......I didn't want to be rewarding some offbeat behavior. I like the doggie hug theory!


----------



## Jayrew (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup my dog Bells does the same thing.. From what I've searched and found , it seems to be a dominance/submissive thing. Kind of a your mine,"thing" .. I actually made an account to tell this, cause Bells is a 7 month old chihuahua.lol..


----------



## JakeofThePoint (Apr 19, 2009)

GDOG said:


> Hi everybody. I'm posting in the adult section because I feel like this is an adult puppy question. Georgia is 10 months old now. She is not yet Spayed. Has no signs of entering heat yet. Here and there she's displayed a little bit of traditional "humping" behavior. I don't know if that's the right term but you know what I mean! I've corrected it each time and it's really never been an issue. But what she does do pretty frequently is come up next to you if your foot is dangling and lift her back leg and rest her underbelly/near her privates on your foot. I discourage that too but it's just kind of odd to me. It's a little funny because as she lifts her leg she'll look back at you and make very serious eye contact.... I guess I get it but I just wondered if it happens with anybody else or if any particular meaning could get attached to it?
> 
> I'll try to attach a picture. Serious responses or jokes are welcome!


We just adopted an 11year old female who does the same thing with my wife and me. She does not do this to our 11 year old male. We believe she is wanting attention.


----------



## Springer (May 17, 2021)

GDOG said:


> Hi everybody. I'm posting in the adult section because I feel like this is an adult puppy question. Georgia is 10 months old now. She is not yet Spayed. Has no signs of entering heat yet. Here and there she's displayed a little bit of traditional "humping" behavior. I don't know if that's the right term but you know what I mean! I've corrected it each time and it's really never been an issue. But what she does do pretty frequently is come up next to you if your foot is dangling and lift her back leg and rest her underbelly/near her privates on your foot. I discourage that too but it's just kind of odd to me. It's a little funny because as she lifts her leg she'll look back at you and make very serious eye contact.... I guess I get it but I just wondered if it happens with anybody else or if any particular meaning could get attached to it?
> 
> I'll try to attach a picture. Serious responses or jokes are welcome!


Many years later..... My male Springer Spaniel does this too. The first dog of mine, and I have had many, to do so. He goes into a slight trance and presses all his weight against me. A dog hug. He can stand like this for a while. I think of it as his attempt to hold hands. He’s a very affectionate, gentle lad.


----------

